# Nc Ipa With All Hops @ 0 Mins.



## Spork (12/10/12)

I want to try one of these 10 min IPA's I hear about, but I no chill.

How does this look?

*Late C* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (P): 16.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 6.68 %
Colour (SRM): 9.2 (EBC): 18.1
Bitterness (IBU): 55.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

73.68% Pale Ale Malt
10.53% Wheat Malt
5.26% Caramalt
5.26% Crystal 20
5.26% Munich I

2.8 g/L Cascade (5.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Zeus (13.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.1 g/L koppafloc @ 2 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with US-04


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## sponge (12/10/12)

Different peoples systems will give different results, but I often do an all cube hopped beer and just calculate as a 15min addition (once again, YMMV)

I'd be tempted to up the bitterness to at least 1 BUGU, especially with 10% crystal

2c


----------



## NickB (12/10/12)

I've done cube-hopped only lagers before - no reason an IPAD won't work but it may be a little bit less bitter than you intended - just supplement with dry hopping and I'm sure you'll have no issues.

Cheers


----------



## mxd (12/10/12)

I did (haven't fermented yet) a 10 min APA, I calculated 35 IBU (17.5 amarillo and 17.5 cascade) at 10 minutes, then added the hops at flame out, then it would have been 15 minutes in kettle (post flame out) before the wort went in the cube.


----------



## .DJ. (12/10/12)

I did an all Simcoe DIPA with 200g only in the cube...

Was only a half batch and calculated (10mins) at 130IBU... AMAZING BEER!!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## black_labb (12/10/12)

I've found that you get alot more aroma/flavour from cube hopping than hops in the kettle when cubing. You do end up with alot of hop debris in the cube though. If you want to avoid that maybe wait 10-20 mins after flameout and then add the hops while whirlpooling, wait another 10 or so and then drain to the cube.


----------

